# Tnt range fun



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My girls and I went to Tnt range and shot the 50 cal, oozy, and silenced 9mm james bond style. It was alot of fun. Check out my youngest shooting the 50 cal 750 grain bullet like a boss. She aimed for the head and got it. She had a grin that lasted 10 minutes after shooting that gun.



























































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice!

What do they charge to shoot in there? I work only a couple blocks from there now. I've thought about running over on a lunch break.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They charge 20 bucks an hour to shoot the 100 yard rifle range

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The 50 cal is 12 bucks a bullet. 
The oozy was 35 bucks for two clips 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Nice!
> 
> What do they charge to shoot in there? I work only a couple blocks from there now. I've thought about running over on a lunch break.
> 
> -DallanC


You could just buy lunch there, the 357 burger is good, along with the fries and stuff.

I bought one of my bosses a gift card there for Christmas, he claimed it was the best gift card he's ever received. Must be a nice place !


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That is my favorite range. Love the 100 yard rifle lanes.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread - :mrgreen:8)


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried clay pigeons range out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No but I want to. It is broken down right now

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

I've shot the clays a couple of times its fun . The only thing i didnt like is waiting a full minute between targets.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Baron83 said:


> I've shot the clays a couple of times its fun . The only thing i didnt like is waiting a full minute between targets.


 So you would shoot one clay pigeon and then it would take a minute to get another in the air?


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Yeah you can do up to 3 clays with a short delay like 15 sec. between them. Then you wait a minute before the next set. The first time i was breaking a new gun in and had it set for a single target and then had to wait between shots.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

swbuckmaster said:


> My girls and I went to Tnt range and shot the 50 cal, oozy, and silenced 9mm james bond style.


is an "oozy" kinda like an "Uzi"?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

^ Yes, but the bullets come out much, much, slower. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

